# my dads 8n



## racierno (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for an estimated value of my dad's 8N, we are not sure of the year. It was restored about 10yrs ago very well maintained, 12 volt system, loader ,landscape rake , blade, drag box, post hole digger, tire chains. It has been used every summer to maintain property. Can anyone give me an idea of what would be a good selling price for this tractor and implements together? I will try to post a pic soon. thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum racerno! Sounds like you have a real nice shape N. I would suggest looking on Tractor House and some of the other resale websites like machine finder or Fastline. They should give you a feel for the prices these machines are going for. 

Remember that tractor and equipment prices vary a good bit depending upon the region being sold in. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=0E9D618947764AF384DA1217398D0C0F

http://www.fastline.com/v100/search-drill-down.aspx?Category=Tractors

http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/mf

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TF. :ditto: What the boss said.

Down here people are not willing to part with an N model and when they do they ask tremendous prices in my opinion. A poor running and highly used tractor still fetches $1K. And a very clean model typically sells for $3500 (non running or parts tractors sell between $500-750).

Your dad's rig sounds like a nice tractor. And with all the implements that go with the deal, I could only suggest a local Craigslist seach for your model....and search the implements individually. Where abouts are you from?

As TF Admin implied, Location makes a considerable difference in pricing.

SHARTEL


----------



## racierno (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for your advice glad i found this site. the local of the N is grand county colorado the great rocky mountians. my dad passed on in sept. so i dont know the production year but i do know it runs very well and was well maintianed thanks again for everything rob.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Around here in TN, I would say that rig would bring about $4500.00 with all that equipment, however with this economy you might be lucky to get $3500.00


----------

